
Android “Donut” makes its first delicious appearance, packed with new toys  - JournalistHack
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/07/25/android-donut-makes-its-first-delicious-appearance-packed-with-new-toys/
======
moe
I'd say "packed" is a bit of an overstatement. Here's the list:

    
    
        * Support for CDMA phones (Hello, Sprint!)
        * Text-to-speech
        * Loads of new widgets, including one that allows for WiFi/Bluetooth/GPS/Email toggling and Brightness adjustment right from the homescreen.
        * Official support for multitouch (This was previously available through hackery - we’re not sure yet if this will be in the final build)
        * “Search integrated into everything”
        * WPA Enterprise WiFi encryption support
        * VPN support
        * Automated backups
        * “Tons of performance [tweaks]“
    

It's good to see progress, but that's hardly earth shaking...

As a G1 owner my list of priorities looks quite different, too. I'd prefer if
they fixed the outstanding bugs in core functionality and added a calendar
that deserves the name. Multitouch, well, can't say I ever missed it.

